# Insulating A Gosm?



## hookman (Jan 26, 2010)

Getting ready to smoke a brisket superbowl sunday. Problem is that its about 20 degrees here. Has anyone ever tried to insulate the outside of a GOSM. So far all i have come up with is wrapping it in a welding blanket.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't tried any means of insulating my GOSM but I live in Florida. But your welding blanket sound like you are off and running. GO SAINTS


----------



## denver dave (Jan 26, 2010)

I live outside Denver and smoke year around. I have not found a need to wrap my propane smoker. It does get harder if the wind is blowing. A wind break will help there.


----------



## kennymn (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Hookman - I insulated my GOSM about 2 1/2 years ago and I leave it on year round , plus I built a 3 sided and top wind break ( collapsible ) for it now Minnesota weather dosen't brother me at all . The insulation I bought at Home Depot , it has foil on one side and comes in 4' x 8' x 1" sheets . Then I measured my smoker , cut out the insulation panels wrapped the edges with foil tape and bolted it to the smoker . It works great in winter and summer , less propane .


----------



## got14u (Jan 27, 2010)

try a electric water heater blanket from home depot just like the slap yo daddy guys on tv.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 27, 2010)

best thing to do is send it here to miami and youll have all the insulation you need


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 27, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same thing but I was also going to say that I have not needed to insulate mine when I use it in the winter and I have used it in below zero temps here in MN/ND


----------



## wingman (Jan 27, 2010)

I can tell you what I plan on doing for my Trager. It will work for a GOSM as well as many other applications. 

As you mentioned, welding blankets work great but need some mods. Harbor Frieght sells welding blankets 5'x5' for $17.99 and 6'x6' for $24.99 along with other sizes.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=41506

I'm going to cut mine so it fits over the hood and back side and wraps around the right side like flaps. I'm going to have my daughter open the material and sew in magnets on the corners of the flaps and a couple on the front and back. This way the blanket will be cut to an exact fit with no over hanging material and will stay on place even in wind. This will make it so when opening my hood the material stays in place as well and I don't have to mess with taking off or pulling it back every time I need to open the hood. 

You could do the same for the GOSM. Make it wrap around covering the door. Cut a piece that covers the top except for the vent. Magnets inside the material holding it all in place.

These welding blankets are good to 1,000 degrees and most likely the safest thing to use for this type of an application.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is what I did.
http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/k...he%20Outhouse/


----------



## mgnorcal (Jan 28, 2010)

Any trouble with melting the reflectix?

I thought about doing something like that, but I was concerned that the polyethylene material would be subjected to heat far higher than it is rated for.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2011)

I too would like know if the reflectix will melt at 250F. Anyone try? It is rated up to 180F.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 25, 2011)

specs on reflectix

Double Bubble
Foil Both Sides

Temperature Range: -60 degrees to +180 degrees F
Nominal Thickness: 5/16 inch (.312)
Weight: 1.25 oz./sq. ft.
Flame Spread Index (ASTM E 84): 20
Smoke Developed Index (ASTM E 84): 30
Fire Rating: Class A/Class 1
Linear Shrinkage: None
Reflectance (IR): 97%
Water Vapor Transmission (ASTM E 96): 0.02
Puncture Resistance: 60 lb./in.
Mold and Mildew: No Growth
Emittance: 0.03
Tensile Strength: 3.7 N/mm
Pliability: No Cracking
Hot Surface Performance: Passed

Single Bubble
Foil Both Sides

Temperature Range: -60 degrees to +180 degrees F
Nominal Thickness: 5/32 inch (.156)
Weight: .470 oz./sq. ft.
Flame Spread Index (ASTM E 84): 15
Smoke Developed Index (ASTM E 84): 10
Fire Rating: Class A/Class 1
Linear Shrinkage: None
Reflectance (IR): 97% (foil side)
Water Vapor Transmission (ASTM E 96): 0.02 Perms
Puncture Resistance: 60 lb./in.
Mold and Mildew: No Growth
Emittance: .03
Tensile Strength: 3.7 N/mm
Pliability: No Cracking


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

Welding blanket. Also use as a bedspread when not smoking!


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2011)

any update whether reflectix is a legit insulator for smokers going over 250F?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 26, 2011)

delirium said:


> any update whether reflectix is a legit insulator for smokers going over 250F?




Technically speaking, reflectix is not designed for temps that high, but others have used it.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 26, 2011)

On pitmasters jack old south used wool blankets.But i would go with welding blankets.


----------

